# IPAD 2 PAS DE CHARGEMENT DE LA BATTERIE SUR MON IMAC



## pedrobodino (22 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai achetté un IPAD 2 et il ne veux pas se connecter sur mon IMAC 10.6 et ne veux pas charger la batterie. Il ne le fait que sur mon mac book. Que faire?

Merci


----------



## macinside (22 Décembre 2011)

utiliser le chargeur secteur/USB, les ports USB des ordinateurs ne délivrent pas forcement assez de courant


----------



## Fred 80 (22 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour
Et ce n'est pas parcequ'il affiche qu'il n'y a aucune charge que cela est vrai. Il faut contrôler le pourcentage.


----------



## pedrobodino (22 Décembre 2011)

MERCI 

effectivement, c'est le cable qui doit être branché directement sur l'ordi et non via une multiprise usb. Quant au cable, il a apparement la même tête que pour un ipod mais il a plus de broches à l'interieur...

merci à vous pour la réponse.

Pierre


----------



## Cédric74 (31 Décembre 2011)

J'utilise le câble de mon ipod entre mon Imac et mon Ipad et tout marche correctement.


----------



## iwaress (1 Janvier 2012)

Il faut contrôler le pourcentage.


----------



## Cellulo (4 Janvier 2012)

A mon avis, ça ne marche qu'avec de l'usb 2.0 car via mon pc (bouhou, je sais) si je branche mon ipad/ipod sur l'usb 1.0 rien ne se charge, par contre sur usb 2.0 oui direct.


----------

